# Trade my shoal for a huge 11'' rhom??



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

This lfs in my area has a 12-14'' rhom for only 300$ cdn! I want it badly but I dont have the space for him yet. I need to get my 75gal empty, and in order to do that I need to transfer my reds to their new 113gal home first. The thing is that the tank has to be resealed and the basemant its going in is still under renovation so it wont be set up for a few months. And I dont know if the rhom will still be there by then, a rhom this huge in montreal is something I have never seen before. If it gets sold im screwed. So I could get rid of my reds and get the rohm now, and start over with a new shoal once the 113gal is set up. I really dont feel like doing that caus I love my reds, but I do really want that rhom too. Just wondering what you guys would do....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Keep ur Redz man, you will regret it, just save up and get the room and put him into the 113 gallon.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Get him and put him in a rubbermaid 55g container from canadian tire or walmart. throw a heater in it and a filter he'll be fine until it's time. Do it you won't regret it. i paid 15bucks for my container. I've had him in there when I have to take him out. He's fine.


----------



## Zippy (Sep 15, 2005)

Get a friend to lend you some money to get a new tank and then you can keep your reds but get the rhom as well. If you say the basement is not yet renovated - but the tank in a temp spot for now because that rhom sounds like the nuts and a deal you don't wanna lose.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I would get rid of the reds and get the fish. Even if he was still around after you got everything situated, a 75 gal is not big enough to give any kind of permanent or even more than a temporary home IMO for a rhom of that size.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Bye bye reds you wont be disapointed


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

keep him in the tub...lol


----------



## Jack Herer (Sep 28, 2005)

trying to steal my rhom are u cobra....battle of the who got room i see...hehehehe...naw man go for it dude if u can get him get it get it...just as long as im aloud to come see him hehe 
payce out


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i would keep the reds over a rhom


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> i would keep the reds over a rhom


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

you can always get common reds anytime, get that rhom.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

jesterx626 said:


> you can always get common reds anytime, get that rhom.


I've had'em all pretty much. keeping p's since mid 80's. My 14" Rhom is just the treasure of treasures.
You can have him in a 75 for a while anyway. that's what mines in and he swims in the powerhead all day. Eats 8" smelts in one bite. He has a bigger tank on the way however.

get him!. He's worth about 1g canadian if he's 14".


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Rhom!!!


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

You can buy reds anytime, how often can you get a 14" rhom for 300 CDN????


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey cobra, if u decide not to buy the rhom...tell me and i'll drive to montreal to buy it myself! Ive been looking for a large rhom myself and ottawa is a dissapointing place when it comes to piranhas.


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Go for the Rhom!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

how special are ur reds mine jut chill all day move a lil and chase 
if ur reds are the kind taht are always moving and really fun to watch dont gt rid of them, cause if they r crazy cool that might be the last time u can get some even though they are common 
and how much is 300CDN, like 200 or less US i would do it cause price and large rhoms just dont usually get to canada 
anyways good lucjk making this choice


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

a 14" rhom for 300 canadian is the best deal ive ever seen...snatch it up...who cares bout the reds ne1 can grow out reds, bnot everyone can get a rhom 14 inches


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

What would I do?

Keep the Reds.









Shoal of Pygos > Rhom


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yes I could regrow some reds in a year, but these are my reds and I have grown attached to them. 2 of them I raised since nickel size. They are not the most active bunch but Im sure they will come around once the 113gal is set up, but like I said it needs to be resealed and center braces need to be added, and that can only begin once the basemant is done.

But on the other hand, a 12-14'' rhom is probably something I will never get the chance to own again. Not to mention winter is coming soon so I dont think lfs's will be getting any more bad ass p's anytime till spring. Now I DO have the money to get the rhom and a big ass set up for him right now, but I think my family would disown me if I get another tank! Plus school and work take alot of my time. Im even gonna sell my 32gal in the near future so I will be left with 2 tanks only, one for the shoal and one for the rhom.

You guys gave me some interesting options. Get rid of the reds now and start over later or get the rhom a temporary container. My friend has an ac500 I could borrow, so I would only need a heater. 
But even that choice brings up problems. Wouldnt a 55gal tub be stressfull for a rohm that size?? Remember he would have to live in it for a few months, so his survival might be a concern. 
I still dont know what to do, anyways keep ur opinions coming!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Just got off the phone with the lfs manager. He's a over a foot long so about 13-14'' for sure, from Peru. Its in a 75gal at the moment and he said its doing fine. They also have a pair of 8'' rhoms for 180$ cdn, 12'' caribes for 100$ cdn, reds and ........get this...."Spotted Allenker Piranhas" !?! He said they look kinda like reds but have spots all over them. Anyone know what they could be?

Anyway he said that they would probabaly not be able to get more rhoms untill next summer. Tomorrows Thanksgiving but they will be open, Im going once and for all with my diji-cam. Cant wait....

This might be dumb but I thought of one more option, I get rid of my 4'' rohm and put the monster in my 32gal and keep it in there untill the 75gal is empty. The tank is 31'' long and 13'' wide. I know it will be very bad living conditions but if he can stay in there for 2 months without dying than Ill do it. What do yall think?


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

IMO, get rid of the reds and forget the rhom. Use the tankspace for something that isn't skittish....


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Id rather trade a shoal of reds for a shoal of rohms.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Finally got to visit the lfs today to check out their stuff. I took a bunch of pics of their piranhas that I will post of in the picture forum. I also finally got to see that huge rhom for myself. An employee helped me measure it by sticking it to the glass with a net while I took the measurements. It is actually 10,5-11'' long. It is still a beautifull dark monster. Im most likely going to buy it but I need to still find space for it. The lfs doesnt want my reds because they have too many pygos already so I need to find a way to get rid of them, wich I really dont want to do.

I could temporarily put the rhom in my 32gal for a few months untill I can get the 75gal ready for him once the reds are in my 113gal. Would that be ok?? The tank is 31'' long and 13'' wide. Any help on what to do is greatly appreciated. Oh and by the way since the rhom is not actually 14'', is it still a good deal for 300$ canadian?? Will he grow bigger with proper care??

The lfs also has two 7'' rhoms for 180$ cdn. I could get one of those and grow him out in my 32gal and once he reaches 10-11'' I would put him in my 75gal. Do u think that it would even grow to that size? How long would it take? Here are some pics of the beasts along with a vid of the big rhom in the tank.

The 11'' rhom...

View attachment 79681

View attachment 79682


Quick rhom Video...

http://media.putfile.com/lfspics047

These two 7'' rhoms were in tanks side by side and kept staring each other down. 
View attachment 79683

In this pic you can see the other rhom through the glass..
View attachment 79684


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

dont put him in a 32 Gal, he'll hardly beable to turn around and could possibly end up dieing from stress!

What size are your reds and how many?

Personally I would get a rubbermaid and keep him or the reds in there.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Its in my sig....5 reds that are 6-8''


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

y not ask the owner to keep it for u? ask him to keep it alive for u and u give him 300 up front. if he keeps alive for another 2 months u give him another 50 or something for his trouble. or if u know the owner real well maybe u won't even have to do that and he'll do it for free. anyways it never hurts to ask right?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I've kept reds before and I have to that the rhom I own now has got to be the best fish I have owned.

Like I've stated in toher threads - my friend has just traded his reds for a diamond and it's made him a whole lot happier.

I personally would change the reds for the rhom.


----------



## Roswell (Jul 28, 2005)

You seem to really love your reds so I would choose option 2 if I was you. I would buy one of the two 7'' rhoms for 180$ cdn and grow him out in the 32gal and once he reaches 10-11'' put him in the 75gal. Plus you don't want to have a $300 fish to die on you just because you've put it in a wrong size tank.

I love reds because when they eat, they do so at the same time which reminds me of the old cheesy movie I used to watch when I was young.

Tough decision you've got, good luck.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd ask him if he'll take the reds as partial credit for the rhom. That rhom will be fine in the 75. But it looks nowhere near a foot long.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Scott C said:


> Id rather trade a shoal of reds for a shoal of rohms.

















i guess im the only one that read this


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I got the rhom today!!!! He is 12'' solid Measured him at home! 
LFS gave me 75$ (15$ each) for my reds. I do miss them though, he said I have 7 days to buy them back at the same price but I doubt my 113gal will be ready by then. Sorry Sam







, I really hated parting with your 8'' beasts but I couldnt resist. Here are some quick pics....

View attachment 79822

View attachment 79823


----------

